

The Y Combinator Family - satjot
http://www.satjot.com/72670031

======
AndrewGCook
At Startup Bootcamp in Boston last week, Charlie Cheever from Quora said that
even the people you hang out with influence and shape your product.

My take away from YCNYC last night was that PG is a cult leader who attracts
the most talented, serious, and relentless entrepreneurs and accepts them into
the program.

Those founders thrive off the community's energy and hold each other
accountable to actually build something people want. They learn from each
other and share in the hardships and successes. Building a start-up is hard,
and it takes support to make it through the bad times.

We all like to be around people who are like us, so it's not surprising that
the YC alumni are all long-time friends after the program ends.

Amazing job YC - You built something founders want.

------
chedigitz
More like the YC Mafia.

Biggest take away for me last night was the importance of a strong community.
A support system that encourages risking it all to change the world. Oxygen to
a startup.

YC culture seem to resonate with every startup that presented. Well done.

------
repos
It was just really moving to be in a room packed with people willing to throw
down everything and start up - one of the YC speakers aptly described the
experience as a war.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
The people I know that have been war would not agree with you.

